# Gheenoe aluminum console



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if the gheenoe lt25 center console always comes with the cooler bar/holder or is it an additional option? Because I want to get a cooler for a front casting platform but theres no point in having two coolers. Do yall think I should get a cooler for a casting platform or an actual casting platform?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

In a Gheenoe I much prefer using a cooler for weight/space reasons.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Everything on a Custom Gheenoe is an option you pay for.


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> Everything on a Custom Gheenoe is an option you pay for.


Yeah thats true. I want the aluminum console because its lighter then the fiberglass console. I just dont know if I should get two coolers or a cooler and a casting platform or what.


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

jimsmicro said:


> In a Gheenoe I much prefer using a cooler for weight/space reasons.


Is the front casting platform that you can buy from them big and heavy or something?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

FlatsShark1996 said:


> Is the front casting platform that you can buy from them big and heavy or something?


probably best to reach out to Pugar @ Custom Gheenoe and ask your questions. Better yet, drop by the shop and talk to him face to face. Super cool guy, and will be willing to answer all your questions regarding options and price.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

He might have been saying a cooler is better then a coffin box. If you are fly fishing then a casting platform might have less places to snag line. If not flyfishing, then you can never have to many coolers.


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> He might have been saying a cooler is better then a coffin box. If you are fly fishing then a casting platform might have less places to snag line. If not flyfishing, then you can never have to many coolers.


Cool man thanks! Thats actually really helpful


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> probably best to reach out to Pugar @ Custom Gheenoe and ask your questions. Better yet, drop by the shop and talk to him face to face. Super cool guy, and will be willing to answer all your questions regarding options and price.


Pugar, got it. I talked to you about it already abut how I want to make sure I hit the nail on the head the first time when I go to buy this thing.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I was just saying that you're always going to have a cooler on the boat anyway so it might as well do double duty as a casting platform. The Yeti latches kinda hang up fly line but that's the only disadvantage I can think of.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

You can pull the pin out that holds the rubber handle in and flip them backwards.


----------

